# New kind of Goose Decoys?



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I went to Reed's new store in Brainerd yesterday and there were some full body goose decoys I have never seen before. The heads had a black fuzzy material on them and the bodies looked very real and had great detail/ I forgot the brand name but has anyone ever seen or heard of these before. If no one has I will go back over there today at lunch and repost what brand they are.

Thanks


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jbaincfl said:


> The heads had a black fuzzy material .


I believe the new Avery's are flocked now, this could have been what you saw.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

My first guess would be Hardcore and my second would be GHG with flocked heads. I just purchased 4 Hardcore's last week to see what they looked like. I stuck one in my front yard on a motion stake to see how they worked with the wind. I found out the next day that it took the whole neighborhood 20 minutes to figure out it was a decoy. City folks. They look awesome, a little small, but I won't be able to get any more until I can get a trailer, I will have them torn up hauling them in the back of my truck.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Ya they probbally are the GHG.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

what was the price tag, that'll probably tell you which one it was.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

What you saw were a version of the Avery (GHG) fullbodies. The ones on display at Reeds are actually the 2003 models with flocked heads from someplace. The 2003s did not come with flocked heads. I'm not sure if the flocked heads on display are for the 2004s (which will come with flocked heads) or the flocked heads Avery is making for the 2003s. The 2004s are utilizing a different system for attaching the heads and feet.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I just went back there and they are Greenhead full bodies. Anyone seen or used these before? $134 for 6.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

They are good dekes, but they are charging too much. Talk em down before you buy em if you choose to do so.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

They look extremely realistic.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a dozen with 6 more on the way. I really like them, but be sure to get 2004 model. They have made a few changes that should make them a better decoy. I think the look excellent mixed in with my Foot's.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

jbaincfl,

Were you looking at the display models, or could you have bought some?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I never asked but they had a floater and a full body on display and it gave the price per 6 at $134. Why do you ask?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

jbaincfl,

The reason I asked was because I had ordered some 2004 models and was wondering if they had come in yet. Thanks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You should go back there and give em the fingernail test. See if you can scratch any paint off them with your nail and then let us all know if they hold up!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :bop:


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I bet they'll hold up.. all my GHG deeks have... And I don't think that GHG is asking too much. They're 2 or 3 times better than foots, and more for your money. The only draw back I see is there made in China, but even that don't bother me.. :huh:

Mallyard


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

2 to 3 times better, oh come on now, let's not get carried away here


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

"2 or 3 times better than foots" :roll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would like to see if they are "Tyler proof". :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Your perfect job!Field tester for the hunting manufacturers.If they get the T-REX stamp of aproval,I would buy them :lol: .Time to send out your resime to Avery,Kolpin,etc.I am sure the Nodak boys would vouch for you :lol: .


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey guys... We all have our favorites... It's kinda like trucks... Ford...Chevy... Dodge...Rice Rockets... ect. In my eye's GHG is better than Foots. Now I'm not saying Foots won't work, they WILL work. I've seen many a geese fall over bigfoots, no dought more than GHG. But GHG is a new company. Their doing every thing they can to produce better product.  But I think GHG's reailism, price, and customer service bypass Foots. Durability probably matches foots. Let me know what you boys think of you GHG goose decoys when they show up at your door... 

Agian, just my preferance. And we ALL have our own. ... Good luck next season whether you be hunting over GHG, Foots, or garbage bags.

Mallyard


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

The new molds for the Bigfotts make them even better than before but to say thyat they will be a better deke or that GHGs will work better is foolish because if geese are close enough to think "Those are Foots...Let's get out of here!" Then you should've shot your limit! Or if they can say of the GHG dekes "Those must be real geese down there...let's commit" then you are hunting the smartest geese in the world! and I don't think any deke would work then. Like you said..Ford,Chevy...They both take you down the road! As to which is better that is personal choice. Some good hunts are still done with silos.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

My GHG did not make the season last year without breaking at the body and feet area. I talked with Dalton's Shooting Sports about this. He has been assured this has been fixed, if it has with flocked heads they will be a good buy. The paint on mine was good so if it is the same as last year then I see no problem with them.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I will do the fingernail test on Monday and report back. I am heading out your way for our yearly Devils Lake fishing trip this afternoon.


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

Have fun  .... Catch some for me too, will ya? :toofunny:

Mallyard


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I like a combination of both in my spread. I have a family groups of Foot's and GHG's throughout the spread and I think it looks great. I really wouldn't put one above the other because there are things that I like about both of them and things I don't like as well. I sure think they go great together though.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

kansas - Do you mix your two types of decoys or separate them by family group?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Honestly I think there are much more important things than the full body you are using. Bigfoots, avery, hardcore not so important as your blind concealment, calling, flagging, SCOUTING. Give a guy some avery's who doesn't know what he is doing and another guy with shells that does and I will put my money on the guy with shells.

I would argue with you that Avery is a well run company as far as decoy production. The makers of bigfoots are far and above the best business people in the decoy market today. They have a very well made product and there marketing strategy is the best I have seen.

If Avery really was the company that alot of people claim they are they would have never let an inferior product hit the market. This goes for duck and goose decoys. The mistakes that they have made have cost them a ton of money. A little more product testing would have been a wise decision. They do a great job of hyping there product but so far that is all they have proven they can do.

A lot of guys on the net are Avery followers to the core and will stand by them no matter what, but alot of these guys are also Avery "pro staffers" and the hype they create makes them more money.

My :2cents:

I've never hunted but I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Just because I am so anal about my decoy spread, I seperate the decoys into family groups by brand. I doubt it would make any difference, but I still do. The only exceptions are when the snow is on I add some shells between the full bodies to make it look like they are laying/resting on the snow and when we use the jim jones custom socks in the spread. I kind of arrange the socks throughout the spread to have movement throughout. This year, I am planning on using only full bodies with every third of forth decoy on a motion stake and just taking the feet off some of the deks for the resting affect when the snow is on.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

GG, i can't aggree more. i do like how the GHG look but they haven't stood the test of time like the foots. if we could only get the foots to come with flocked heads. :lol:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Sorry, could not figure out how to delete this.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

> Honestly I think there are much more important things than the full body you are using. Bigfoots, avery, hardcore not so important as your blind concealment, calling, flagging, SCOUTING. Give a guy some avery's who doesn't know what he is doing and another guy with shells that does and I will put my money on the guy with shells.


GG, I will agree with that statement, but my all of my Canada shells are getting ready to be painted white. Avery service has been ok for me so far, but I haven't been in a position where I needed anything right now. I have had some deks on order for a few weeks and I will be happy if they are here by the early season, if they are not, that will be a different story. Bigfoots are great, because I can make a run for a dozen any day of the year at lunch and be back to clock in on time. I like the look of the hardcore's better than both of them, but I'm sure they are not tough enough for a guy who hauls his deks in the bed of a truck.[/quote]


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I just ordered flocked heads for my BF's from Avery a couple weeks ago. It will be interesting to see when they come and how they look. They were cheaper than buying extra heads from BF. I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I just talked to Reed's in Brainerd. They told me that they are looking at August 1st for the 2004 GHG fullbody honker decoys. Anybody find them in stock in another store already?


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

What price did they quote you on the heads? People have been talking about it but I have yet to see anyone advertising them. Where are you shopping? I was also wondering if it was any cheaper then flocking them yourself? As far as GHG decoys I won't buy any of the 04's until 05 when the real field test reports are back. I returned 7 dozen last year that lost thier paint faster then singles at a strip club. Won't do it again!


----------

